# Wolf Creek / Durango



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

You will experience the best conditions any resort in Colorado has to offer at the moment.


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

Do it. :thumbsup:


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Probably a good call. Though the storm track is supposed to favor the Northern part of the state, Wolf Creek usually gets puked on in March. If stuff is rolling through and not hitting that area, Monarch and Crested Butte are close enough and are great places to hit.


----------



## Tmoney (Jan 14, 2009)

Wish I was out there now. It looks like Wolf Creek is getting pounded. Hopefully they save some for me in March


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

Tmoney said:


> Wish I was out there now. It looks like Wolf Creek is getting pounded. Hopefully they save some for me in March


Snow in march is like finding hay in a haystack.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I will be there in two weeks for 11 days...... I have been going to Wolf Creek for 4 years now for 2-3 weeks in christmas and 10 days in spring break. I love it, it never lets us down for the snow. We like hiking up the scenic outlook across from wolf creek also and coming down, that is very deep usually and a reasonably intense hike up the mountain but worth the ride down. There is also usually lots of powder that has not been touched back in the tree areas on the alberta side.... I will stick to the treasure-raven side with the kids, wife and jacked up knee.... We have always stayed in pagosa springs and have yet to experience a road closure although it will get closed on occasion, this past christmas I thought for sure they would close it but they didnt.....


----------

